# Hummingbirds...Awesome!!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

*Migrating Hummingbirds*
*This is something I have never seen before, or ever even heard of. This lady lives in a Hummingbird fly zone. As they migrated, about 20 of them were in her yard. She took the little red dish, filled it with sugar water and this is the result. *
*
**The Woman is Abagail Alfano of Pine, Louisiana - she has been studying them daily and one morning, put the cup from the feeder, with water in it, in her hand; as they had gotten used to her standing by the feeder they came over to her hand. She says in touching, they are as light as a feather. Abagail also said if she had known her husband was taking pictures, she would have put on makeup.*

*Pretty neat, huh?*


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh how lovely!!!
Spectacular photos.
I love to watch birds...these hummingbirds are just beautiful


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

What a wonderful thread! We have lots of hummingbirds here and I have feeders positioned all around my property. We have six that arrive every spring to stay the summer to have their kids...........They are quite tame to us also, but not like the pictures you have provided. My what an experience she must have had. I know they buzz around our heads and when I am adding "new juice" they circle my head, but do not land on me. 

That was so lovely! Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed the pictures.

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Dang if those birds don't act like they know her. How cool!!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

When I take the feeder down to fill it, sometimes I actually have some sit on there before I get it hung up. But never had them close like this woman did. Would be neat. There amazing birds. They will come right up to my face and just look at me. Thats the closest I got to them.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That would be so cool to have happen. I love hummingbirds. This year we havent had as many this year. I think it is because my feeders are alittle higher this year because Bama is trying to suck all the nectar out of the feeders when they are lower. I will try next year to put them lower.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ronna said:


> What a wonderful thread! We have lots of hummingbirds here and I have feeders positioned all around my property. We have six that arrive every spring to stay the summer to have their kids...........They are quite tame to us also, but not like the pictures you have provided. My what an experience she must have had. I know they buzz around our heads and when I am adding "new juice" they circle my head, but do not land on me.
> 
> That was so lovely! Thanks for sharing, I really enjoyed the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I just love watching them, we have Lot's here, never got to be that close to them. Would love to be able to have them land on me, they don't seem like there scared of me, maybe I try the little dish with sugar water like the lady did, wouldn't that be something...LOL


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I just love hummingbirds...such amazing birds...Ive never had them land on me, but have had them hover and look me right in the face while wating for their feeders to be hung...it is amazing....

There is a darling little book called "A Hummingbird in My House: The Story of Squeak" written by Arnette Heidcamp...

A true story of a hummingbrid that missed the migration, was rescued from the frost and over-wintered in a Arnette's sunroom. She went the extra mile to create an environment that Squeak would need to survive the winter... 
Also a nice read for gardeners as her knowledge of plants is terriffic...

It is a fast read with wonderful photographs...
A nice winter read and worth the trip to the library!!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

That is too cute. What gorgeous pics. They are just the daintiest things. How adorable.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

That's cool. I have seen that done in a couple bird magazine but I didn't know it was done in their fly zones. I'm lucky to get 2 on my feeder at the same time. Mine like to fight over the feeders. I have one male which will sit on my clothes line and guard the feeder and any hummingbird that tries to get on the feeder he chase it away. I know they nest in my maple tree by the dog's fence area but the nest must be pretty small because I can never find it in the fall after the leaves fall off.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad her husband didn't miss that moment!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW, and how beautiful they are


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow, what great pics, didn't know how small those little birdies are


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this, I love it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

love, love, love Hummingbirds! I've never had some tame enough to come close. They won't land very often if I'm on the porch swing, so I don't swing much. I thought Ike's scent may be making them cautious, but I guess not, you've got dogs too. Lucky you...thanks for the pics!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

savannah said:


> That's cool. I have seen that done in a couple bird magazine but I didn't know it was done in their fly zones. I'm lucky to get 2 on my feeder at the same time. Mine like to fight over the feeders. I have one male which will sit on my clothes line and guard the feeder and any hummingbird that tries to get on the feeder he chase it away. I know they nest in my maple tree by the dog's fence area but the nest must be pretty small because I can never find it in the fall after the leaves fall off.


There nest is only about quarter size, I found one one year it had been blown out of the tree.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> love, love, love Hummingbirds! I've never had some tame enough to come close. They won't land very often if I'm on the porch swing, so I don't swing much. I thought Ike's scent may be making them cautious, but I guess not, you've got dogs too. Lucky you...thanks for the pics!


I was sitting out on the back porch tonight and they where going crazy over the feeder, they where only about 3 feet away from me. I know soon I'll have to take the feeder down so they can get on their journey to a warmer climate.:no:


----------

